# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Kako izbjeći epiziotomiju, ali i pucanje općenito

## Luna Rocco

Dakle, jedan od najvažnijih aspekata mog prirodnog poroda mi je izbjeći epiziotomiju, no ne samo epiziotomiju, već, po mogućnosti, i bilo kakvo pucanje i šivanje.

Cure koje niste rezane i niste puknule, čemu smatrate da možete zahvaliti? Masiranje međice statistički ima vrlo mali učinak, što je s masiranjem tijekom poroda od strane babice, kretanja, rađanja u neležećem položaju, kontroliranim tiskanjem...?

Cure koje ste puknule ili ste morale biti rezane (ok, to "morati" je slobodna procjena doktora, ali ajmo pretpostaviti da u nekom postotku ta procjena bude na mjestu - iako osobno vjerujem da nema situacije u kojoj bih pristala na rezanje), što mislite da je najviše doprinjelo takvom ishodu (velika beba, loš položaj...) i smatrate li da ste puknuće ili rezanje mogle izbjeći, ako da, kako?

Znam da ima dosta tekstova o tome, no ne zanima me toliko teorija koliko konkretna iskustva. Ja sam najozbiljnije naumila sačuvati svoj perineum u komadu.  :Grin:

----------


## Sun

I šta poduzimaš po tom pitanju? I ja sam to odlučila i sigurna sam da ću uspjeti u tome   :Grin:

----------


## VedranaV

Mislim da je najvažnije za izbjeći epiziotomiju ne ležati u ležećem položaj, spriječiti da ti nalegnu na trbuh, ne tiskati svom silom i tople komprese na međici ako je frka, dok glavica izlazi. To bi babica, ako je dobra, trebala znati.

----------


## tridesetri

ne znam gdje ces radjati ali prema mom iskustvu ako zelis izbjeci epiziotomiju pod svaku cijenu, moras to dogovoriti sa doktorom i biti potpuno sigurna da ce ti taj isti doktor biti na porodu, te da ce imati pokraj sebe u timu dobru babicu koja je voljna i ima iskustva na to paziti i pomagati ti u tome. takodjer s tvoje strane naravno masiranje medjice uljem zadnjih par tjedana prije poroda. takodjer par tjedana prije poroda vjezbe za namjestanje bebe u najpovoljniji polozaj za porod. 
sretno!

----------


## seni

pa mislim vise faktora.
- genetika u smislu elasticnosti (nije presudna, moja bas i nije bila nesto)
- to sto sam godinama prije poroda isla na stretching koji je vodila bivsa balerina sa naglaskom na abdominalni dio i nesto manje jogu, pa mislim da su mi misici i tkivo postali elasticni.
- aktivna trudnoca dva puta tjedno vjezbanje i joga za trudnice
- nije bilo dripa, pa se tijelo postepeno otvaralo
- masirala sam medicu uljem mjesec dana prije poroda
- iskusna i voljna babica koja mi je radila nekakv zahvat pri tiskanju koji "cuva" medicu
- kontrolirano tiskanje

----------


## Frida

Ja nisam masirala, u stvari jesam ali sam brzo odustala, iako me sestrina frendica (babica koja je tada radila u Italiji) tjerala da budem uporna jer moja međica je zaista "kruta i visoka" pa da si barem malo olakšam. Rezali me nisu, izričito sam naglasila da to ne želim, a pomoglo je i to što je dok koji je pratio trudnoću bio je na porodu, divna babica koja je masirala međicu i malena beba (2750 g) koju sam rodila u dva truda. Popucala sam neznatno, imala jedan unutarnji i jedan vanjski šav, objasnili su mi da je to zbog toga što je ona tako brzo izašla, a nije bila u idealnom položaju. Šivanje nisam ni osjetila, dva sata nakon poroda sam najnormalnije sjela, šavovi su ispali nakon tjedan dana. Virnula sam dolje, s ogledalom, i stvarno se ništa ne vidi, a i na pregledu je dok konstatirao da je sve  "kao da nisam ni rodila".  :Laughing:  
Možda sam malo skrenula s teme, uglavnom želim ti da "sačuvaš svoj perineum u komadu" kako si naumila.

----------


## ifi

Velika stvar je i kako je dijete građeno tj. koliku ima glavu,kad sam ja M rodila raspala sam se uzduž i poprijeko,dr je rekao da je šavove nakon 25 prestao brojati,a D koja je imala malu sitnu glavicu sam rodila bez iti jednog šava!

----------


## Felix

vrijeme je jako vazno. ne forsiranje izgona u par trudova, cak i ako je npr glavica vani a ramena se jos nisu rodila. polako. izgon moze trajati cak i po par sati, a sve to ima svoje razloge.

----------


## dijanam

Ja mislim da je ipak kljucno ovo sto pisu Vedrana i Felix, polozaj i nacin tiskanja.
U onom linku koji sam nedavno stavila jedna iskusna primalja kaze da je po njoj masaza cak suvisna i da je kljucno u cijeloj prici da se zenu ostavi da radja kako joj odgovara. U povoljnjijem polozaju i ne s tiskanjem kakvo se najcesce preporucuje u nasim rodilistima (jako udahni, tiskaj dok brojis do 10 i onda izdahni, brzo opet) nego uz tiskanje i lagan izgon (ne mora dijete izaci u par trudova). Ona jos kaze da zene, kad ih se tako pusti, instinktivno stave svoje ruke na glavicu i kontroliraju izgon.

----------


## marta

negdje se spomenulo ovih dana, da je kao stolcic dobar jer se na njemu puca manje. medjutim, cini mi se na: http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/index.html
imaju sasvim neka druga iskustva, pa se dobro informirajte.

----------


## Zoranova draga

> takodjer par tjedana prije poroda vjezbe za namjestanje bebe u najpovoljniji polozaj za porod.


Koje su to vezbe?

----------


## tridesetri

zoranova draga, to su vjezbe za postavljanje bebe u optimalan tj. idealan polozaj za porod. bio je nedavno o tome tekst na portalu, a bilo je i tema o tome, negdje sam vec napisala podulji tekst o tome, pogledaj malo u pretrazivacu, ja sad na zalost ne stignem...

----------


## tridesetri

evo nasla sam ipak linkove 

http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...2ID=&Show=1887

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16818

----------


## VedranaV

> ne ležati u ležećem položaj


  :Rolling Eyes:  
trebalo je pisati ne ležati (ili izbjeći ležeće položaje)

----------


## mamma san

Ja mislim da je definitivno presudan faktor razgovor sa doktorima prije poroda i sabranost porodilje za vrijeme poroda.

Moram priznati da sam se užasaval rezanja, htjela sam upozoriti doktore itd itd, ali ...došla sam u gluho doba noći uzbuđena, preplašena, užasnuta u očekivanju nenormalnih trudova ...normalno da nikog nisam ništa pitala...kada sam porađala Lovru čvrsto sam stegnula noge na prsa i sigurno mi se nitko nije nalego na trbuh (  :Grin:  ) ..kad je Lovro izašao, reda radi pitala sam da li su me rezali (uvjerena da nisu!), kad ono ...DA! 
S jedne strane bila sam sretna što nisam ništa osjetila...a s druge strane ...očaj sam osjetila nakon šivanja i nakon oporavka...

----------


## VedranaV

Nevezano za ostale postove, sad sam čitala jedan savjet u "Active Birth" od Balaskaz. Kaže: try to breathe your baby out instead of push it out.

----------


## Zoranova draga

> evo nasla sam ipak linkove


Hvala, tekst je odlican, a i tvoje iskustvo je super. Svaka cast!

----------


## Barbi

> Mislim da je najvažnije za izbjeći epiziotomiju ne ležati u ležećem položaju


Ja mislim da je i ovo jako individualno. Moja šogorica je dvaput rodila bez rezanja i epiziotomije, rađala je u ležećem položaju uz iskusnu babicu i kontrolirano tiskanje (ne u HR), prvo dijete je bilo teško preko 5 kg, drugo 4,5 kg.

Ja sam na prvom porodu imala rutinsku epiziotomiju, otprilike 2 cm ili neka 3-4 šava, po meni nepotrebnu i uvjerena sam da ne bi pukla ni bez toga.
Nadam se da ću drugi put uspjeti proći bez rezanja.

----------


## marta

> Nevezano za ostale postove, sad sam čitala jedan savjet u "Active Birth" od Balaskaz. Kaže: try to breathe your baby out instead of push it out.


meni se cini da je ovo presudno. a ipak problem kod nas su svi oni navijaci i navijacice koji urlaju "tiskaj, tiskaj!" cemu se tesko oduprijeti, makar iz jednostavnog razloga da vise zasute. tko moze, trebao bi ignorirati to navijanje i tiskati po potrebi.

----------


## VedranaV

> Ja mislim da je i ovo jako individualno. Moja šogorica je dvaput rodila bez rezanja i epiziotomije, rađala je u ležećem položaju uz iskusnu babicu i kontrolirano tiskanje (ne u HR), prvo dijete je bilo teško preko 5 kg, drugo 4,5 kg.


Da, ima i ovdje na forumu žena koje su rodile u HR, ležeći, bez epiziotomije i bez pucanja. Pretpostavljam isto uz iskusnu babicu i kontr. tiskanje.

----------


## momze

prvi put sam rodila na ledjima i radili mi epi.

drugi put sam rodila polusjedeci, nisu mi radi epi niti sam pukla. najveca zasluga za to ide babici koja mi je cijelo vrijeme masirala medjicu i govorila kada da tiskam. ja nisam masirala medjicu tijekom trudnoce, ali sam svakodnevno radila kegelove vjezbe i spustala se u duboki cucanj.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nevezano za ostale postove, sad sam čitala jedan savjet u "Active Birth" od Balaskaz. Kaže: try to breathe your baby out instead of push it out.
> 
> 
> meni se cini da je ovo presudno. a ipak problem kod nas su svi oni navijaci i navijacice koji urlaju "tiskaj, tiskaj!" cemu se tesko oduprijeti, makar iz jednostavnog razloga da vise zasute. tko moze, trebao bi ignorirati to navijanje i tiskati po potrebi.


Potpisujem  :Laughing:

----------


## dijanam

Ja se sjecam kako sam na prvi porod dosla sva puna informacija.
I tako sam procitala da ne treba tiskati kao da se kaka, nego na misice sprijeda.
I tako sam tiskala. Jedan, dva, tri puta...
Onda mi je babica simpaticno, ali autoritativno viknula "Tiskajte! Kao da kakate". Ja sam je poslusala i ona je odusevljeno viknula "Tako!", a ja sam pomislila "ah! sto ce mi sve procitano". Tek sad se opet vracam polako na to.

----------


## TinnaZ

Beba je bila 4550gr. glavica je izašla bez da sam popucala, primalje su kasnije rekle da ih je iznenadila elastičnost međice. A onda je primalja vidjela da se rodnica natrag skupila bebi oko vrata, prestrašila se, nalegla mi na trbuh, uz klasično "tiskajte, tiskajte, brzo, brzo, otkucaji padaju", i ja sam popucala navodno jako. Nisam htjela znati koliko je bilo šavova, jer sam pucanje i oporavak nakon toga doživjela super u odnosu na ono kasapljenje i užasan oporavak nakon epiziotomije.

Mislim da je presudan položaj, izgon koji ne smije biti u 2,3 truda nego polako, i zabrana nalijeganja na trbuh. Zašto sam ja dozvolila nalijeganje: nisam se dovoljno informirala da li je ono "tiskajte, otkucaji padaju" fiziološka pojava,  da li je normalno jer ctg ostane na trbuhu a beba je već skoro vani, ili je stvarna životna opasnost za bebu. Ima o tome jedan topić, zove se Pad otkucaja u izgonu. 

Ja sam uz to i masirala malo i rijetko međicu prije poroda, pila sam Prenatal i Vezivin kapsule za elastičnost tkiva, ali bez obzira na fantastično elastičnu međicu, uz nalijeganje na trbuh nema šanse da se ne popuca. Pitanje je samo prisebnosti i hrabrosti da se to zabraniš, jer dokotore i primalje ne možeš birati, pa kaj te zapadne. Osim ako ne ideš na dogovoreni porod, a to je još veća katastrofa.

----------


## Gilmorica

Ja sam oba puta rezana i popucala, drugi put jako. Mislim da je presudno (kod mene barem bilo) to pozurivanje od strane doca i sestre. Vec je netko napisao, ne stignes ni dihati. Na prvom porodu su mi dali drip i legli na trbuh. Izgubila sam svijest par puta. Kod drugog poroda sam mislila da ce biti bolje, i je jer mi nisu legli na trbuh. Ali izgon je bio u 2 truda i ja popucala ko kokica. Nisu mi htjeli reci koliko savova sam dobila, ali kad je sivao, doc je rekao "pa gle ti to - i onda mi kazu da ih ne rezem...". Poslje sam pitala sestru na odjelu kako sam to unutarnje pucanje mogla izbjeci, a ona je rekla da se to ne moze, da "imam takvo tkivo"  :?

----------


## finally mommy

meni epi nije ostala u runom sjecanju. brzo je zaraslo, vec nakon tjedan dana.
ali, kao sto je felix rekla - vazno je da izgon ide polagano, da babica masira, da se suzdrzavas od tiskanja na prvi trud.
no, nazalost u nasim te bolnicama (bar mene) ni ne pitaju hoces ili neces epi.
mislim, ja je ne bih odbijala jer mi je bio prvi porod, a ako popucas sama - jao tebi onda. 
ovako imas par savova i to je to.   :Kiss:

----------


## zrinka

> mislim, ja je ne bih odbijala jer mi je bio prvi porod, a ako popucas sama - jao tebi onda.


ne mora znaciti
tj dokazano je suprotno

"Najveći argument za epiziotomiju jest da “štiti međicu od ozljeda”, a takva zaštita se postiže rezanjem međice, vezivnog tkiva i mišića. Jedna grupa opstetričara drži da spontane rasjekotine čine veću štetu, ali nova istraživanja dokazuju da su duboka napuknuća skoro isključivo nastavak, tj. posljedica epiziotomije. To ima i smisla.

"

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=135&Show=337

----------


## Fidji

Moja frendica je kakti "popucala", ali joj je oporavak nakon par površinskih šavova bio znatno kraći i blaži nego moj od epi.

----------


## zrinka

> Ako žena nema epiziotomiju, vjerojatno će imati mala napuknuća, i vrlo rijetko će ta napuknuća, čak i ona najveća, biti gora od epiziotomije. Niti jedno istraživanje nije uspjelo dokazati da epiziotomija smanjuje učestalost napuknuća 3. i 4. stupnja, ali mnoga su dokazala da je medijalna (središnja) epiziotomija usko povezana sa dubokim rasjekotinama. (Am J Obstet Gynecol 1989;160:1027-1030.)
> U vezi zarastanja rane, dokazano je upravo bolje zarastanje perinealnog područja kod žena bez epiziotomije, nasuprot onima sa njom. Istraživanje je obuhvatilo broj od 181 žena sa epiziotomijom, i 186 žena bez epiziotomije (stupanj epiziotomije 49 posto), uspoređujući perinealno zarastanje u periodu od 1-2 tjedna poslije poroda. Sve ispitanice su imale spontane porode i bez komplikacija. Samo 2 posto žena u grupi bez epiziotomije, imale su napuknuća 3. stupnja, nasuprot drugoj grupi gdje su iznosila 15 posto (3. i 4. stupnja). U grupi žena bez epiziotomije bilo je 53 posto porodilja sa potpuno neoštećenom međicom! Niti jedna od četiri napuknuća 3. stupnja (bez epiziotomije) nisu duže zarastala, nasuprot 18.5 posto tj. 27 napuknuća 3. i 4. stupnja (sa epiziotomijom). Tim je istraživanjem dokazano da epiziotomija povećava rizik od infekcije, uključujući i smrtonosnu infekciju, uzrokuje kratkotrajnu i dugotrajnu bol i dispareuniju (bol prilikom spolnog odnosa), te da uzrokuje “značajan” gubitak krvi.. (M. McGuiness, K. Norr, K. Nacion, Comparison between different perineal outcomes on tissue healing; Nurse Midwifery 1991.)

----------


## mamma Juanita

prvi porod s epiziotomijom-nisam mogla sjesti normalno skoro mjesec dana.
drugi porod- malo pukla površina kože, sjedila normalno odmah nekon poroda. n e u s p o r e d i v o .

Kod epiziotomije škare prerežu i površinsku kožu i nekoliko dubinskih slojeva kože i mišić  :Sad:  .
Kod spontanog pucanja najčešće to bude daleko manje.



> Epiziotomija je rez koji ide kroz tri sloja tkiva: jednom prerezan mišić nikad neće biti isti. S druge strane, spontana puknuća su uglavnom jednoslojna i vrlo brzo zacijeljuju, čak i bez šivanja. U usporedbi sa spontanim puknućem, nakon epiziotomije su češće komplikacije i bol je dugotrajnija, te je u prosjeku sporije uspostavljanje spolnih odnosa nakon poroda. 
> 
> Pokušajte rasparati plahtu samo tako da je vučete na dvije strane. Pokušajte je zatim rasparati tako da zarežete jedan dio. U kojem slučaju se plahta prije rasparala? Slična stvar se događa s međicom! 
> 
> Koja je, dakle, alternativa epiziotomiji? Pokušajte s perinealnom masažom (upute možete naći na www.roda.hr), te zamolite babicu ili liječnika da vam pomogne pri kontroliranom tiskanju. Kod takvog tiskanja babica ili liječnik neće rutinski posezati za epiziotomijom, nego će masirati međicu i uputiti vas kada ne tiskati, da se tkivu pruži  dovoljno vremena da se rastegne. 
> 
> Kontrolirano tiskanje duže traje od kod nas uobičajenog izgona u jednom trudu, ali korist je značajna. Osim sto ćete imati neoštećenu međicu, izgubit ćete osjetno manje krvi i moći sjediti vjerojatno već isti dan, te svu svoju snagu posvetiti onom najvažnijem: vašem novorođenčetu.


Moram dodati da ležeći položaj u izgonu s privlačenjem koljena k bradi je najgori položaj što se međice tiče i zapravo bi toliko veliku "potrebu" kod nas za epiziotomijom trebalo možda povezati s time.
Kad bi se prakticirali neki drugi položaji u izgonu, npr na sve 4 ili čučanje, klečanje ili neki uspravniji položaj, sigurno bi bilo puno manje i pucanja i epiziotomija.

----------


## ms. ivy

o čemu ovisi hoće li te drugi puta rezati? o veličini prvog reza?

----------


## ra

čitala o perinealnoj masaži, pa kao i ja masirala. bilo mi je grozno, ali mislim si, lakše to nego popucati! i sad, da li zbog toga, ili zbog poroda u vodi, ili zbog ne znam čega već, nisu me rezali (to sam ih preklinjala, a htjeli su), nisam popucala, nisu me šivali. drugi dan sam sjedila "po turski" na krevetu pokušavajući dojiti, sestre nisu mogle vjerovati.
mislim da su veeeeliku ulogu odigrale babice, stvarno su mi pomogle, masirale, a ja sam samo slijedila njihove upute, kad tiskati, kad disati. mislim da je to zapravo najbitnije!

----------


## zrinka

ra, blago ti se   :Kiss:

----------


## ra

čuj zrinka, sve još stigneš. pa i do rijeke...  :Wink:

----------


## berlinka

LJete me doktori koji se očito osjećaju izguranima jer su im posao preuzele neuke (a još gore ako se prave da nešto znaju) rodilje i babice   :Laughing:  

Prisilili su me da rađam u onom koma ležećem položaju, no barem mi je babica masirala međicu. Mislim da nije bila baš jako iskusna i čini mi se da me poticala da prenalgo tiskam. Sve je završilo brzo i nisu me rezali, no doc se ljutio da sam pukla, i da kako će on to sada zašiti... LJutio se i na loptu koju sam donijela, kao pišu se priručnici samo da autori zarade. Htjela sam mu odgovoriti da bi mogli zarađivati i objašnjavajući neophodnost epiziotomije, ali sam šutila jer me čovjek baš trebao šivati   :Grin:  
Pitam ja njega kolko šavova, a on meni da bolje da ne znam! Meni već kroz glavu prošle najgore priče s foruma o šivanjima sat vremena i sl., kad ono nije prošlo ni 2 minute, a ja nisam ništa ni osjetila, a gotovo  :? 
Od 1. trenutka sam mogla sjediti kako sam htjela i ništa nisam osjećala. Kad sam došla doma, patronažna mi pregledala ranu i oduševila se - "rane ni nema". Tjedan dana nakon poroda završila sam u Petrovoj zbog mastitisa i tamošnji doc me tkđ. pregledao i čudio se da kolka je beba bila jer međica mi netaknuta, samo malo puknuće gore (a beba 4050, hehe).
Tek sam sad otišla i svojoj ginekologinji   :Embarassed:  
Ona isto oduševljena, "rijetko dobar nalaz", a pogotovo kod takvih dimenzija bebe  :D 

Ja se samo još jako ljutim na doca koji bez pokrića mlade babice ubija u pojam   :Mad:  

Inače, ja mislim da je meni masaža međice (koja je, dakle, netaknuta, a pitanje je bi li njezino rezanje spriječilo ono gornje puknuće) puno pomogla. Mnoge žene je rade ofrlje, no ja sam je shvatila ozbiljno i bila marljiva, tj. MM   :Grin:  
Sama ne bih mogla od trbuha, a i ne bih imala strpljenja. Ovako, mi smo se zezali i tih nekoliko min. bi prošlo brzo, a i uopće nije bilo neugodno!

----------


## berlinka

LJete me doktori koji se očito osjećaju izguranima jer su im posao preuzele neuke (a još gore ako se prave da nešto znaju) rodilje i babice   :Laughing:  

Prisilili su me da rađam u onom koma ležećem položaju, no barem mi je babica masirala međicu. Mislim da nije bila baš jako iskusna i čini mi se da me poticala da prenalgo tiskam. Sve je završilo brzo i nisu me rezali, no doc se ljutio da sam pukla, i da kako će on to sada zašiti... LJutio se i na loptu koju sam donijela, kao pišu se priručnici samo da autori zarade. Htjela sam mu odgovoriti da bi mogli zarađivati i objašnjavajući neophodnost epiziotomije, ali sam šutila jer me čovjek baš trebao šivati   :Grin:  
Pitam ja njega kolko šavova, a on meni da bolje da ne znam! Meni već kroz glavu prošle najgore priče s foruma o šivanjima sat vremena i sl., kad ono nije prošlo ni 2 minute, a ja nisam ništa ni osjetila, a gotovo  :? 
Od 1. trenutka sam mogla sjediti kako sam htjela i ništa nisam osjećala. Kad sam došla doma, patronažna mi pregledala ranu i oduševila se - "rane ni nema". Tjedan dana nakon poroda završila sam u Petrovoj zbog mastitisa i tamošnji doc me tkđ. pregledao i čudio se da kolka je beba bila jer međica mi netaknuta, samo malo puknuće gore (a beba 4050, hehe).
Tek sam sad otišla i svojoj ginekologinji   :Embarassed:  
Ona isto oduševljena, "rijetko dobar nalaz", a pogotovo kod takvih dimenzija bebe  :D 

Ja se samo još jako ljutim na doca koji bez pokrića mlade babice ubija u pojam   :Mad:  

Inače, ja mislim da je meni masaža međice (koja je, dakle, netaknuta, a pitanje je bi li njezino rezanje spriječilo ono gornje puknuće) puno pomogla. Mnoge žene je rade ofrlje, no ja sam je shvatila ozbiljno i bila marljiva, tj. MM   :Grin:  
Sama ne bih mogla od trbuha, a i ne bih imala strpljenja. Ovako, mi smo se zezali i tih nekoliko min. bi prošlo brzo, a i uopće nije bilo neugodno!

----------


## marta

> prvi porod s epiziotomijom-nisam mogla sjesti normalno skoro mjesec dana.
> drugi porod- malo pukla površina kože, sjedila normalno odmah nekon poroda. n e u s p o r e d i v o .


kod mene, prvi i drugi porod, epiziotomija do pol noge, oziljak jedan preko drugog. 
u trecem,   :Smile:   uz kontrolirano tiskanje, beba od 4150g je izasla bez problema, malo mi je pukao taj prethodni oziljak. doktrorica i babica su se predomisljale hoce sivat ili nece, na kraju, 2 vanjska sava. neusporedivo s epiziotomijom.

----------


## primal

> Cure koje niste rezane i niste puknule, čemu smatrate da možete zahvaliti? Masiranje međice statistički ima vrlo mali učinak, što je s masiranjem tijekom poroda od strane babice, kretanja, rađanja u neležećem položaju, kontroliranim tiskanjem...?


Mene nisu ni rezali, niti sam pukla. Lara je imala 2600 gr kad se rodila, pa mislim da je to jedan od bitnih razloga, s obzirom da:
1. nisam radila nikakve pripreme prije poroda, tipa masaže itd.
2. nisam pročitala nijedan tekst o porodu i komplikacijama za vrijeme njega
3. u rađaoni sam bila 95% vremena sama, babica me je u prolazu samo povremeno pogledala, a doktorica je čak jednom ušla i nešto mi govorila, što na mene nije imalo nikakav učinak, tj. nisam ju slušala
4. kad su na kraju shvatile da bih ja ipak mogla početi rađati (ostale su rađaone bile prazne, pa im je valjda bilo dosadno), došle su obje i rekle da si držim koljena i počele mi gledati među noge s jednog metra udaljenosti - dakle nijedna me nije ni takla, a kamoli me masirala ili se bacala na trbuh i vikale na mene da tu energiju koju ulažem na deranje preusmjerim na tiskanje (''kao da kakate''), na što je meni na kraju pukao film jer sam vidjela da mi nijedna u biti ne pomaže nego glume gljive i rodila sam Laru u dva truda. Rađala sam u ležećem položaju, koji mi nije odgovarao ali nisu mi dali da ustajem.

Mislim da bi ti bilo najbolje da se previše ne uzrujavaš i ne čitaš previše štiva o tome jer je svaki porod različit, žene su različite građe, djeca su različite građe, osoblje koje ti pomaže pri porodu je različitog mentaliteta itd. To ti je otprilike kao lutrija.

----------


## emy

Moje iskustvo je sljedece.
Rodila sam sina, velikog 4250g i sa opsegom glavice 37 sto je isto dosta veliki opseg. Perineum mi je ostao u potpunosti sacuvan. Kako?

MM mi je u zadnjim tjednima radio perinealnu masazu (ja nisam stizala zbog velikog trbuha)   :Razz:   :Embarassed:  , ali nismo bili nesto redoviti. Na porodu sam rekla izricito da ne zelim epiziotomiju, i ako trebam popucati bolje da puknem sama nego da me rezu!
Svi su to culi, ali ipak mi je babica u jednom trenutku predlozila tu epi. na sto sam ja viknula na nju sa glasnim i odlucnim NE!, i nije me dirala.

Izgon je bio u nekoliko trudova, nisam brojala, ali mislim oko 6-7, i trajalo je. Kada sam osjetila onaj poznati RING OF FIRE zaustavila sam se i nisam tiskala. To je trajalo kratko vremena, par sekundi, ali dovoljno da se perineum sam rasiri i ne popuca.

----------


## emy

E da, i radala sam u onom najgorem lezecem polozaju.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ms. ivy

> kod mene, prvi i drugi porod, epiziotomija do pol noge, oziljak jedan preko drugog.


marta, super za treći put   :Smile:  

zašto su te drugi put rezali a treći ne? je l' samo zato što su si u rijeci dali više truda?

----------


## cokolina

> Izgon je bio u nekoliko trudova, nisam brojala, ali mislim oko 6-7, i trajalo je. Kada sam osjetila onaj poznati RING OF FIRE zaustavila sam se i nisam tiskala. To je trajalo kratko vremena, par sekundi, ali dovoljno da se perineum sam rasiri i ne popuca.


super! i nije bilo opasnosti od stezanja bebinog vrata, nisu te pozurivali da sto prije izadje?

----------


## Felix

martino drugo dijete je bilo na zadak.

----------


## Natasa30

> Nevezano za ostale postove, sad sam čitala jedan savjet u "Active Birth" od Balaskaz. Kaže: try to breathe your baby out instead of push it out.


Mislim da je ovo bas to.

Dva poroda u NL i oba puta bez epi. Nisam radila masaze. Ja mislim da je kod mene presudno bilo disanje.

Jako mi se ovo svidja Vedrana.

----------


## marta

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nevezano za ostale postove, sad sam čitala jedan savjet u "Active Birth" od Balaskaz. Kaže: try to breathe your baby out instead of push it out.
> 
> 
> Mislim da je ovo bas to.
> 
> Dva poroda u NL i oba puta bez epi. Nisam radila masaze. Ja mislim da je kod mene presudno bilo disanje.
> ...


e ovo je cini mi se najvaznije. to je mislim biit kontroliranog tiskanja. znaci s ovim trecim, babica bi mi rekla, 1-2 truda tiskaj, i ja bih tiskala, a onda bi 2-3 truda disala i tiskala samo onoliko koliko sam morala. i onda opet 1-2 jace pa odmor. glavica je cijelo vrijeme bila na izlazu iz vagine. 
kad je izgon konacno krenuo u jednom jakom trudu je izasla glavica. jedina bol koju sam osjecala je bol od rastezanja oziljka od prethodnih epiziotomija i to mi je bilo vrlo neugodno jer sam osjecala istovremeno i strah da ce to jako popucati. al nije.

ivy, moje drugo dijete je bilo na zadak i tu nema biranja. guza je izlazila bez problema, perineum je bio citav iako su mi urlali da tiskam i izmedju trudova, sto nisam htjela, ali radi porodjaja glavice (koja je btw. imala 39 cm u opsegu) su me rezali. to je "by the book", nema izbora.

----------


## Felix

39 cm? wow!!
koliko su ti prva dva decka bili veliki kad su se rodili? mislim, jel stvar u glavatosti   :Wink:   ili naprosto velika beba?

----------


## marta

nije stvar glavatosti nego zatka, kuzis, glavica se kod zatka nema kad formirati nego ide van kakva je. 
ako je beba u polozaju glavicom, onda se glavica izduzuje i formira dok prolazi porodjajni kanal, pa opseg bude manji nego sto je bio u maternici.

----------


## Arwen

mene su rezali bez pitanja iako je jedna babica
viknula ovoj drugoj nemoj je rezati   :Crying or Very sad:  
ova se nije obazirala
rodila sam u dva truda beba 4050 i opseg glave 37
ali ja neznam kako bi bila više izdržala da je izgon trajao još sat vremena
došla sam u bolnicu oko 9 a u 12 sam legla u predrađaonu i rodila u 22.35
naravno dali su mi i drip a kad bi nešto pitala samo su kolutali očima
a bile su dvije doktorice

----------


## ms. ivy

marta, to sam i mislila... i ja imam rez do pol noge radi zatka.   :Razz:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ok, sad mantram da se mali okrene na vrijeme - do 28. tjedna uredno je dubio na glavi, da bi se tad okrenuo na zadak i sad već 4 tjedna ni makac iz te poze. Nadam se da će se predomisliti u sljedećih 8 tjedana.

I cure, nemojte koristiti ovo "rezanje do noge", svaki put odlučim ne roditi kad to pročitam. :shock:

----------


## cokolina

> I cure, nemojte koristiti ovo "rezanje do noge", svaki put odlučim ne roditi kad to pročitam. :shock:


da i mene plasite s tima. ma zar je moguce da vam zarezu i noge  :shock:  ili malo pretjerujete?

----------


## ms. ivy

pa nogu ti ostave   :Razz:  , ali meni je zadnji šav baš na preponi. s mašnicom. taj me najviše smetao.

luna, ja rodila ko od šale. ne boj se.

----------


## cokolina

> pa nogu ti ostave   , ali meni je zadnji šav baš na preponi. s mašnicom. taj me najviše smetao.



jel se to jos uvijek vidi?

----------


## ms. ivy

ništa se ne vidi; može se napipati tanka crta. i ponekad zasmeta rub tangi. sad je ok - ali prvih dva-tri tjedna se ne želim prisjećati.

----------


## cokolina

moze jos jedno pitanje   :Embarassed:  

da li vas je rana od epi jos vise boljela kada su vam dlacice pocele rasti? mene inace bode kada rastu, a jos s tom ranom ne znam kako bi to onda podnjela?  :/ 

sorry ako sam dosadna..

----------


## Janoccka

I meni je grozno kada mi dlačice rastu, ali su me tako dobro obrijali da taj puta ništa nisam osjetila...

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ma poroda se ni najmanje ne bojim, samo tog prokletog rezanja/šivanja. To mi je neprirodno i jezovito.

----------


## cokolina

> Ma poroda se ni najmanje ne bojim, samo tog prokletog rezanja/šivanja. To mi je neprirodno i jezovito.


tako i ja isto. najvise me toga strah, a ne toliko samog poroda.

----------


## maria71

[quote="ms. ivy"]ništa se ne vidi; može se napipati tanka crta. i ponekad zasmeta rub tangi. sad je ok - ali prvih dva-tri tjedna se ne želim prisjećati.


 :shock:  pa mi smo na suprotnim stranama!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ms. ivy

:Laughing:

----------


## marta

> Ma poroda se ni najmanje ne bojim, samo tog prokletog rezanja/šivanja. To mi je neprirodno i jezovito.


savrseno si opisala epiziotomiju. naravno da je neprirodno i jezovito i zato se potrudite to izbjeci.

----------


## Felix

cak ni zadak ne mora po defaultu rezultirati epiziotomijom, posebno ne 'do koljena'
pricali smo cini mi se lani vec o tome, bio je jedan link sa pricom s poroda zadak bez rezanja i pucanja...
jer opet, pa zene su i prije radjale na zadak, veliku djecu, glavatu djecu... i tako po 10-15 njih   :Razz:   gdje bi stigle da su kod svakog poroda popucale do koljena???   :Rolling Eyes:  
luna, procitaj si odenta 'preporod radjanja', imas lijepih slikica sa poroda zatkom   :Heart:

----------


## marta

naravno da moze i zadak bez epiziotomije, ima i prica u Spiritual Midwifery, al ne moze u lezecem polozaju. hocu reci u nasim uvjetima, jaaaako tesko, jer mislim da je u nekakvim klinickim smjernicama svojevremeno pisalo da mora bit epi.

----------


## ms. ivy

zbog zahvata po brachtu. tako bar kažu.

----------


## marta

da, al to je zapravo samo izgovor. za zadak je najbolje da se poradja na nogama, znaci ne cucanj, lezanje, sjedenje nego stajanje na nogama. 
barem tako kazu neke vrlo upucene engleske i americke babice. 
s obzirom da bebina glava mora izaci brzo nakon tijela, kazu da je to najbolji polozaj i za porodjaj i za izbjeci epi. al za nase doktore je to totalni sf.

ja sam uspjela kliznut sa stola u tom porodu, visila sam od struka nadolje, to je bilo maks sto sam mogla. pokusavali su me vratit al posto je MM bio tamo, nisu se usudili vikati, pa je sve ostalo na pokusaju.

postoji cak i neka klinika ili doktor (u SAD-u cini mi se) koji poradja zadak u vodi i ima odlicne rezulatate, jer za razliku od nasih i vecine drugih koji tvrde da je suu zadak i voda kontraindicirani, on tvrdi da je to bolji nacin.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ma ja sam sad sva u vježbama za prirodno poticanje djeteta na zauzimanje najboljeg položaja, jer ovaj moj mali zajebant ne samo da je na zadak, već je i položen poprečno. A tako ga ne mogu roditi ni da se postavim na glavu. Srećom, ima još vremena predomisliti se i biti malo manje ekscentričan.  :Laughing:

----------


## marta

probaj pulsatillu. a mozes i na dimljenje kod akupunturologa.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Za početak bih probala nešto ovakvo, svidjelo mi se.

http://pregnancyandbaby.com/read/articles/610.htm

Dakle, to ljuljanje zdjelice, a čula sam i još jedan skroz simpa savjet (iako ne znam koliko je učinkovit) - puštati na slušalice muziku doljnjem dijelu trbuha i usmjeravati snop svjetla. Ma, probat ću sve moguće preporuke, osim što nikad ne bih dopustila ručno okretanje.

A za epiziotomiju sam definitivno odlučila inzistirati da je ne rade, pa ako popucam...Uh...Mogu li odbiti šivanje? :?

----------


## marta

pogledaj i ovo:

www.spinningbabies.com

http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/index.html

sto se tice pucanja i sivanja, ja nisam odbila ta dva vanjska, makar je osjecaj provlacenja konca uistinu odvratan, ali ako popucas samo povrsinski, mislim da to mozes glatko odbiti.
a za neka ozbiljnija pucanja, to ti stvarno ne znam, probaj potraziti na ovom drugom linku, sta babice kazu.

----------


## ms. ivy

luna, dobar je četveronožni položaj ili podizanje zdjelice u ležećem položaju i drugi položaji koji bebi daju mjesta da se okrene. iskreno, ja se nisam ugodno osjećala radeći te vježbe pa sam odustala... mislila sam, kaj ako se zapetlja u pupkovinu, valjda dijete zna zakaj se tako okrenulo i slično. jedino mi je bilo ok kotrljanje po krevetu - to mi je doc preporučio. može mu i tata pričati na donji dio trbuha, ili ti napravi tuljac pa mu pričaj, ili ga lagano rukom masiraj u smjeru kazaljke na satu.

daj objasni djetetu da se može okrenuti kako god hoće, samo ne poprijeko.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## VedranaV

S http://www.mail-archive.com/ozmidwif.../msg19070.html:




> One midwife’s collection of breech turning info.
> http://gentlebirth.org/Midwife/breechcl.html
> 
> Attending a breech birth.
> http://gentlebirth.org/Midwife/breechbr.html
> 
> Turning a breech.
> http://gentlebirth.org/Midwife/breechtn.html
> 
> ...

----------


## VedranaV

Super su ova dva Martina linka i savjet za pulsatilu i moxa štapiće.

----------


## VedranaV

I naletila sam na australskoj mailing listi na nekakav savjet za biciklističke hlačice. Kaže: cheap, simple and hugely effective. Pitat ću na što su točno mislile.

----------


## snorki

ja sam na prvom porodu imala epi, a na drugom sam prosla bez. 
Kako sam se poslije prvog poroda brzo oporavila.  :D Mogla sam ustat i trcat, a poslije prvog se nisam mogla pomac.

Mada je na prvom porodu to rezenje nisam ni osjetila. Cak ni sivanje. ja sam telefonirala dok su me sili  :Grin:  
Poslije me je boljelo nekih 10 dana.

----------


## Felix

hoces reci, poslije drugog poroda   :Wink:  
epiziotomija ne donosi samo rez i ranu, tu je i gubitak krvi koji kod vece epi moze biti znatan - naravno da se zene nakon epija cesto osjecaju slabo i malaksalo, neovisno o samom porodu.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Hvala vam cure na linkovima, imam par dana sad za iščitavati.  :Smile:  

Iskreno, meni je glavni razlog protiv epi strah, gađenje, odvratnost, odbojnost...od toga da mi međica bude prerezana i/ili šivana. Čak da mi netko može garantirati da neće boljeti, mene psihički ubija pomisao da mi tako nešto rade. Jednostavno nije prirodno. Sva ostala bol u porodu dolazi iz mene, a ne izvana i to mi je apsolutno prihvatljivo.

Naravno, cilj mi je moći što prije nositi svoju bebu i normalno sjediti, ali ipak mi prvi i osnovni razlog ostaje gorenavedeni. Ne mogu vam opisati koji me užas obuzima pri pomisli na epizotomiju. Kad sam bila mlađa i dok nisam znala da je moguće roditi bez rezanja, dobijala bih prave napadaje panike pri pomisli na taj dio poroda i mislila kako nisam sigurna hoću li zbog toga ikad uopće rađati.

Da ne pričam koliko me tek užasava pomisao na carski...Ista stvar. Nikad u životu nitko mi nije rezao niti jedan dio tijela i pomisao da bi se to moglo dogoditi mi je stravična.

Tako da su moji razlozi iz kojih ne želim epi prilično kompleksni.

----------


## snorki

> hoces reci, poslije drugog poroda   
> epiziotomija ne donosi samo rez i ranu, tu je i gubitak krvi koji kod vece epi moze biti znatan - naravno da se zene nakon epija cesto osjecaju slabo i malaksalo, neovisno o samom porodu.


ma ja uvijek nabrzaka pisem  :Laughing:  
naravno, da je poslije DRUGOG poroda

----------


## Felix

i jope danas potpisujem lunu   :Wink:  
radije bih da jako popucam nego mi rade malu epi - jer ovo prvo je rezultat mog tijela, mog izgona, a ovo drugo netko radi na mom tijelu.
da, kompleksno.
ali skroz razumijem kad antropolozi usporedjuju rutinsku epiziotomiju sa obrezivanjem djevojcica u africi.

----------


## marta

> hoces reci, poslije drugog poroda   
> epiziotomija ne donosi samo rez i ranu, tu je i gubitak krvi koji kod vece epi moze biti znatan - naravno da se zene nakon epija cesto osjecaju slabo i malaksalo, neovisno o samom porodu.


upravo je ovakvo moje iskustvo, nakon prva dva porodjaja s epiziotomijom tresla sam se ko siba jedno pol sata nakon sto su mi to sasili. to je valjda nekakav oblik soka, ne znam. krvarila sam 5-6 tjedana prvih dva tjedna obilno, kasnije manje. 

sad, 10 dana nakon poroda kapljem, ne krvarim. znam da se ponavljam, ali neusporedivo je. 


luna, jedna od najvaznijih stvari za okretanje zatka je i polozaj dok sjedis. nemoj se nikad zavaliti na kaucu. ni u fotelji. sjedi na rubu kauca ako je dovoljno visok ili na stolici tako da su ti koljena uvijek nize od kukova. lopta je odlicna za to.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> nakon prva dva porodjaja s epiziotomijom tresla sam se ko siba jedno pol sata nakon sto su mi to sasili.


ovako je i meni bilo nakon 1. poroda s epiziotomijom.

----------


## Fidji

Ja sam užasno krvarila iz rane, doktorica i primalja su se samo pogledavale. 
Iako mi je fizički oporovak bio grozan, (upalio mi se jedan šav pa sam išla tri dana na ispiranja rane) ... puno, puno me više boljela duša.

Osjećala sam je baš ranjeno, unakaženo, povrijeđeno...ne znam kako bi to još jednom mogla proživjeti.

----------


## Buffy

A ja sad vise ne zelim roditi  :Sad:  
Naravno da ne zelim pucanje ni rezanje ali stvarno ne zelim ni da me vi cure prepadate.
Za nas prvorotke sve to zvuci strasno vec samim tim sto nismo rposle ista iskustva. Zapravo ne treba vam bas objasnjavatio da ste zastrasujujce jel da?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Pa nismo mi zastrašujuće, nego to što se bespotrebno rutinski radi :? ...
Zabijanjem glave u pijesak se nšta nikad ne bi riješilo.

----------


## mamma Juanita

...hm... mada kužim da curama koje još nisu rađale ovo sve može zvučati jako obeshrabrujuće ...ali bolje biti realan pa se dobro na vrijeme pripremiti na okršaj s divotama hrvatske opstetricije, nego ostat zatečena.
Buffy, imam neodoljiv osjećaj da se znamo  :Wink:  .

----------


## Luna Rocco

I ja sam prvorotka, ali mi ovakva iskustva neopisivo pomažu - pomažu mi u tome da ustrajem u odbijanju intervencija čijih sam posljedica sada svjesna i da ne popustim pod njihovim anđeoskim pogledima i patronizirajućim glasom dok mi s visoka govore "budemo vas malo recnuli da bebici bude lakše". E, ne budete!

Zato, hvala vam cure na vašim iskustvima, koliko god zastrašujuća pojedina bila. Meni to samo daje dodatnu snagu da ne dopustim takav tretman nad svojim tijelom.  :Love:

----------


## marta

Meni uopce nije namjera plasiti nego upozoriti. Cinjenica je da rade stvari rutinski jer im se ne da drugacije nego sto su navikli. I to treba mijenjati, a kako kaze mamaJu, od glave u pijesku nema koristi.

----------


## branka1

Evo, Buffy, ja nemam neko traumatično iskustvo sa epiziotomijom, kad su me recnuli, osjetila sam to kao trenutno peckanje, ni šivanje ni oporavak nisu bili traumatični (ili sam već sve zaboravila  :Wink:  ), 
ali ipak bih to voljela izbjeći drugi put. pogotovo sada kad znam da se može i da nije nužno rezati. 
Imam toliko planova u glavi za drugi porod, mislim da ću imati prepun plan poroda. Nadam se da ću sve to ili bar većinu i uspjeti ostvariti.

----------


## Buffy

Dakle da pojasnimo neke stvari pa da ne dolazi do zabune vise nego sto je potrebno   :Smile:  
Vjerujem da je epiziotomija traumaticna ili u najmanju ruku tesko iskustvo i zato cu uciniti sve da je izbjegnem. Pa zato sam i upratila ovaj topic, to je bar jasno.
Dalje: draga MamaJuanita usporedba mene s osobom koja gura glavu u pijesak je samo dokaz da me ipak ne poznajes. Ja se na vrijeme informiram i trudim sprijeciti problem pa ako i ne uspijem barem sam probala. Do sad sam uspjela pomaknuti vise planina u svojih 33 godinice nego sto ih vecina zena moze zamisliti pa vjerujem da cu i ovu. 
Veliku zahvalnost odajem naravno ovom siteu i drustvu koje nalazim svakodnevno na forumu. 
Draga Luna Rocco beskrajno sam ti zahvalna na svakom pitanju i temi koju pokrenes kroz ove nase trudnoce jer ja naprosto nemam toliko vremena pa kroz tvoje diskusije dobivam puno odgovora koji i mene interesiraju  8) 
Mozda vas razveseli cinjenica da se ovih dana spremam u Rijeku na prvi pregled u bolnicu. 
Eto i dalje mislim da ne treba nikog zastrasivati i da se informacije mogu podijeliti i s manje "ruznih prica".
Ja sam dala svoj doprinos kad sam odslusala 2dnevni tecaj u DZ i postavljala svu silu pitanja o kojima ni doktorka ni babica/patronazna nisu zeljele pricati. Sad je i ostalih 15 zena koje su sa nama pohadjale tecaj dobilo bar nekakvu vizijiju paralelnog svijeta. Svijeta u kojem rodilje nisu osobe bez prava glasa. 
Za sad toliko od mene.
Veliki pozdravi   :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Dalje: draga MamaJuanita usporedba mene s osobom koja gura glavu u pijesak je samo dokaz da me ipak ne poznajes.


E pa mislim Buffy, prvi naš susret na forumu Roda pa da se odmah zakačimo, a privatno nikad  :Razz:  , znamo se 100%  :Wink:  .
Samo sam prvi post pisala prije nego mi se upalila žaruljica.
Onda kad sam skužila tko si, postalo mi je jasno da ne spadaš među "nojeve" i da ćeš sigurno vatreno reagirat na post(i pogodila sam  :Grin:  )...eto, nedostaci internetske komunikacije.
No, ne odnosi se to zabijanje glave ionako na tebe niti ikoga osobno.
Jako puno cura se iznenadi šta se sve događa u rodilištima, niti znaju da imaju pravo na (i da im može biti) puno drugačije i bolje. Samo zato pišem onako kako mi je zaista bilo prvi put (jer sam, npr., mislila da je bolje da te režu, jer su mi do 1. poroda svi oko mene uglavnom ili hvalili ili opravdavali epi. ), a kako 2. put (neusporedivo lakše i ugodnije, u Rijeci bdw.), a taj 2. put je bilo bolje samo zato jer sam znala i zahtijevala da bude drugačije.
I zato razmjenjujem i ona loša, ali i ona lijepa i dobra iskustva, zato da to možda nekoj (budućoj) trudnici u nedoumici pomogne.
 Enivej, oba poroda pamtim kao predivne i među najvažnije događaje u životu.
Al da je moglo biti još ljepše da su neke okolnosti(na koje se može utjecat) bile bolje, moglo je.

----------


## Inesica

> Jako puno cura se iznenadi šta se sve događa u rodilištima, niti znaju da imaju pravo na (i da im može biti) puno drugačije i bolje.


upravo to.
mada, ja sam znala da može drugačije ali mi niš nije bilo jasno kako kad je sve počelo, skroz drugačije od onog što sam imala u glavi. rezana jesam, navodno ne puno. porod mi je bio 'pomalo' ubrzan dripom i valjda još nečim zbog povišenog tlaka. no, nije sam po sebi bio problematičan, Petra je bila prosječno velika (3460g, 52cm 36OG).
sad, drugi put, NEDAM DA ME REŽU i točka. prvi put nisam niti znala da jesu i mislila sam da će mi prije reći  :Rolling Eyes:  . u nekim situacijama sam fakat naivna.
rezanje nisam niti osjetila, šivanje jako malo, oporavak trajao 2 tjedan od kojih 7 dana nisam mogla jesti juhu, jer nisam mogla normalno sjediti. šav zarastao super, nikakvih problema. nebi vjerovali ali sad u drugoj trudnoći me svako tolko svrbi za poluditi, baš taj šav i zato sam nek probaju, a ja bum probala se pripremit maximalno pa i 'ekipu' koja će biti pri porodu

----------


## Buffy

Eto sad me i sve ostale forumasice znaju   :Smile:  
A sad pitanje?
Sta ako ne dam da me rezu i ipak puknem?????
Zasiju te i onda isto ko da su rezali? Vece manje tj. vise savova manje savova. Jednako boli to sam sigurna.
Samo pitam da znam sta sve mogu ocekivati. Necu im ja dati da me rezuckaju obecajem.
Nekako se meni cini da drugi porod prodje "brze" pa ako je jos u kadi to je cisti gust. Nadam se da ce dio tog gusta dopasti i mene koja eto zelim svoje prvo cedo roditi u kadi. Kazem cini mi se jer svi tako pricaju pa sam samo donijela zakljucak na osnovu zapazanja.
Mmmmmmmmmmm super mi je ovo sto moram opravdavati svaku svoju recenicu da nekog ne povrijedim, a to u zivotu bas i ne moram raditi  8)

----------


## sandraf

> prvi put sam rodila na ledjima i radili mi epi.
> 
> drugi put sam rodila polusjedeci, nisu mi radi epi niti sam pukla. najveca zasluga za to ide babici koja mi je cijelo vrijeme masirala medjicu i govorila kada da tiskam.


slicno ovako. ostati koncentrirana u trenutku izgona kad je istisnuti to dijete sve sto zelis (i to brzo, sto prije da bol prodji) - po meni najtezi i najfascinantniji dio poroda. pohvala primalji, jer bez nje bih se izgubila u boli.

----------


## Amalthea

> A sad pitanje?
> Sta ako ne dam da me rezu i ipak puknem?????
> Zasiju te i onda isto ko da su rezali? Vece manje tj. vise savova manje savova. Jednako boli to sam sigurna.


E, pa ne boli isto. Ne boli skoro ništa!
Ja sam drugi put pukla, šivali su me (5-6 šavova, na različitim mjestima   :Grin:   ), ali sam već navečer (a rodila sam u 16h) SJEDILA i normalno večerala.

Spontano puknuće je površinsko, a epiziotomija ide kroz sve slojeve mesa!

----------


## Buffy

Amalthea napisa:
[/quote]E, pa ne boli isto. Ne boli skoro ništa!
Ja sam drugi put pukla, šivali su me (5-6 šavova, na različitim mjestima   :Grin:   ), ali sam već navečer (a rodila sam u 16h) SJEDILA i normalno večerala.

Spontano puknuće je površinsko, a epiziotomija ide kroz sve slojeve mesa![/quote]

Cool. To sam zeljela cuti. Hvala hvala.
A zasto onda tako jako insistiraju na rezanju? Zbog kolicine konca i vremena koji tako usparaju? Ako im donesem konac na porod kao poklon mislite da ce se naljutiti na mene? Ja sam sigurna da hoce   :Grin:

----------


## marta

Epiziotomija je kao puknuce 3. stupnja. Ispravite me ako grijesim. 
Dakle,
1. stupanj je kad popuce koza. To je za vanjski sav, ko sto su sad ova dva moja. 
2. stupanj je pucanje koze i misicne opne. Tu dobis i pokoji unutrasnji.
3. stupanj bi bilo pucanje koze, misicne opne i misica. To ti je epiziotomija.
4. stupanj je mislim, nisam sigurna, razdor tkiva izmedju vagine i debelog crijeva.

Cini mi se da sam nekad davno negdje procitala da spontanih pucanja 3. i 4. stupnja ima nekih 5 % ako se iole kontrolirano tiska. 
Kod nas po rodilistima se navali na rodilju tiskaj, tiskaj i kad nije u trudu i gotovo obavezno inzistiraju da se dijete rodi u 2-3 truda, znaci takoreci odjednom. A kod vecine zena u lezecem polozaju medjica na moze izdrzati takav pritisak u tako kratkom vremenu i doista bi popucale, pa ih onda sve redom rezu jer je kakti lakse sivat. Znaci ideja je roditi polako, ako je ikako moguce i ne lezecki. Kad polako radjas tijelo ima vise vremena da se prilagodi. Neki ce tu isfurati pricu o tome kako beba pati u porodjajnom kanalu, medjutim ne bih se slozila. Mislim da za nekomplicirani porodjaj to ne stoji, jer je za bebu zdravije da se glavica pomalo formira, nego da se izgura kroz uski prolaz u roku od 2 minute.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Potpisujem martu i dodajem linkove o epiziotomiji s portala:

Što je epiziotomija?
Razotkrivena epiziotomija! 
Kako NE popucati? 
Epiziotomija i mišićno dno zdjelice 
Kada je epiziotomija opravdana?

----------


## Buffy

Hvala hvala.
Jos da nadjem vremena ....
Naci cu ga vazno je 
 :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Kaleb se okrenuo u idealan položaj. :D

----------


## zrinka

luna, ma super vijest!!!

 :D

----------


## momtobe

Super, Luna! 
Hvala na linkovima- moja bebica stoji kako treba, ali svejedno sam probala pelvic rocks i slične fore, i odsad to uvrštavam u dnevnu rutinu...

----------


## branka1

Super! :D 

Pa koju ti imaš snagu sugestije!  Nadam se da ćeš ga tako i ubududće nagovarati da spava, jede....  :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

to, kaleb!  :D

----------


## anchi

Cure, bila sam danas u nekoliko ljekarni i NITI JEDNA farmaceutkinja mi nije znala reći koje ulje koristiti za perinatalnu masažu!? Blejale su u mene ko krava u šarena vrata, kao da ih to nikad nitko nije pitao... Dakle cure, koje ulje ste koristile i kako ste radile masažu?

----------


## Frida

anchi ti si fakat uranila   :Laughing: , kako raditi masažu pogledaj nahttp://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=124&Tekst2ID=180&Show=659, a za ulje možeš otići u Biofarmove ljekarne, oni su ti uvoznici za Wedelu i sigurno će znati sa kojim možeš masirati.

----------


## Arwen

> anchi ti si fakat uranila  , kako raditi masažu pogledaj nahttp://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=124&Tekst2ID=180&Show=659, a za ulje možeš otići u Biofarmove ljekarne, oni su ti uvoznici za Wedelu i sigurno će znati sa kojim možeš masirati.


mislim da trenutno nema tog ulja od Welede nešto u vezi
registracije-preregistracije ili sličnog
a evo i link [urlhttp://www.weleda.de/Koerperpflege/PflegeMutterKind/SchwangerschaftStillzeit/DammMassageoel.html]weleda[/url]

----------


## Arwen

http://www.weleda.de/Koerperpflege/P...assageoel.html

----------


## berlinka

Ima u Sloveniji i Austriji. Ako ne uspiješ nabaviti, mogu ti ja dati svoj ostatak!

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Cure, bila sam danas u nekoliko ljekarni i NITI JEDNA farmaceutkinja mi nije znala reći koje ulje koristiti za perinatalnu masažu!? Blejale su u mene ko krava u šarena vrata, kao da ih to nikad nitko nije pitao... Dakle cure, koje ulje ste koristile i kako ste radile masažu?


Možda zato što ulje za periNATALNU masažu ne postoji. Probaj tražiti ulje za perinealnu masažu.  :Laughing:  

Sorry što se smijem, ali podsjetila si me na mene - ja non stop brkam te dvije riječi!

----------


## ivana7997

ma cudit ce se i ako trazis za perinealnu, bez brige   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anchi

> anchi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, bila sam danas u nekoliko ljekarni i NITI JEDNA farmaceutkinja mi nije znala reći koje ulje koristiti za perinatalnu masažu!? Blejale su u mene ko krava u šarena vrata, kao da ih to nikad nitko nije pitao... Dakle cure, koje ulje ste koristile i kako ste radile masažu?
> 
> 
> Možda zato što ulje za periNATALNU masažu ne postoji. Probaj tražiti ulje za perinealnu masažu.  
> 
> Sorry što se smijem, ali podsjetila si me na mene - ja non stop brkam te dvije riječi!


Da, očito ih brkam i ja!  :Laughing:

----------


## meda

moj muz je trazio ulje za periduralnu masazu  :Grin:  

pa su mu rekli da se to vise ne uvozi, a ja uvjerena da sam ga vidla u muelleru za 1.maj. i onda mi je rekao da nek prestanem brijati na te ekoloske stvari i traziti nesto sto cak ni ministarstvo zdravstsva ne dopusta uvoziti  :Rolling Eyes:  

meni je babica rekla da je ulje psenicnih klica jako dobro.

----------


## marinna

kako se radi ta masaža, jel to samo izvana ili i iznutra? nemojte se smijati   :Embarassed:

----------


## meda

ja sam shvatila iznutra, onako s palcevima.

u cetvrtak idem na tecaj  i bas ce biti govora o masazi pa cu napisati tocno kako.

----------


## marinna

> ja sam shvatila iznutra, onako s palcevima.
> 
> u cetvrtak idem na tecaj  i bas ce biti govora o masazi pa cu napisati tocno kako.


 :D ajd molim te sjeti se

----------


## marinna

Evo za ubuduće:
"Kako se sama masaža radi?
Sa puna 34 tjedna, svakoga dana zauzmite polusjedeći položaj, kao da rađate. Nastojte da ste opušteni. U početku koristite ogledalo kako biste se upoznali sa međicom. Prije masaže svakako skratite nokte. Možete koristiti ulje kako bi dodatno omekšali međicu ali i svoje prste.
Stavite palce u vaginu koliko možete i širite međicu na stranu i dolje prema rektumu, sve dok ne osjetite peckanje.Zadržite tako dok peckanje ne prestane i masirajte dalje gore dolje.Za vrijeme masaže neka Vam palci budu kao udice koje će vući tkivo prema gore kao što će to raditi glavice bebe. I na kraju masirajte tkivo između palca i kažiprsta, oko minute."

Ja sam počela 4 tjedna prije termina, isprva je bilo jako neugodno i peče, no svakog dana se osjeti napredak (tkivo je rastezljivije i manje peče). Sad je mali problem jer mi se trbuh spustio i teško je dokučiti.
 :/

----------


## mvolpe

meni je poprilican problem dokuciti jer mi je trbuh jako nisko i niakako se ne mogu opustiti i dokuciti, a i bebica se uzasno rita kad sam u tom polozaju u koem pokusavam dokuciti medjicu. Hm i kako sad

----------


## marinna

mvolpe stavi si jastuke iza leđa pa pomiči guzu naprijed nazad dok ne budeš mogla dokučiti (meni jučer nije uspjelo, a danas jest, ali bolje ikako nego nikako).
mm je rekao da će to raditi ako baš mora   :Laughing:  , ne bih ga baš s tim opterećivala ako mu je tako gnjuuus (valjda se boji da mu se bebač ne stvori u rukama!   :Smile:  )

----------


## mvolpe

fala na prijedlogu, probat cu tako onda. ma ja se spremam za stolcic pa mi sad frka da to malo dole sve pripremim jelte hm.   :Embarassed:

----------


## sandra23

Cure moje , sve čitam i kako čitam križam noge. Meni zvuči kao da je to jako neugodan osijećaj? Jal jako peče? :?

----------


## marinna

prvi put je strašno neugodno (ja sam se ustrtarila kako će mi tek biti pri porodu) ali što dalje sve manje - što znači da je to ipak dobra priprema.

----------


## sandra23

jooooooooooj...... :/ .....što se mora nije teško? :/

----------


## Ivanna

Cure koje ste rodile u vodi i na stolčiću; jel stolčić bolji izbor od kade ako želim izbjeći epi? Koliko sam shvatila, ako se očekuje malo veća beba bolje izabrati stolčić, jel?

----------


## mina30

Au, i mene sve boli od pomisli na rezanje!

----------


## milamit

Na tečaju sam čula za masiranje međice i s obzirom da nigdje nije bilo za kupiti tog ulja ( više ni ne znam kak se zove ), rekli su nam da možemo masirati bilo kojim drugim uljem ( ja sam koristila bademovo ulje ) i to masirala svaki put iza tuširanja. Nisam baš vjerovala da ću uspjeti proći bez epi. Dosta vremena sam provela na lopti za pilates, ne znam, možda je i to imalo utjecaja, ali prilikom poroda primalja mi je još izmasirala međicu sa parafinskim uljem i rodila sam bez problema, curu tešku 3,92 kg i 52 cm. Isti dan sam se tuširala i nikakvih problema nisam imala.

----------


## Leta

A koliko tjedana prije poroda si se masirala?
Vidim na Weledinom ulju da je preporuka od 34. tjedna (što znači da moram početi u roku keks  :shock: ).

----------


## Trina

Od tri poroda dva puta sam izbjegla epiziotomiju.I to zahvaljujući dobrim babicama koje su me vodile i govorili kako i što da radim,kako da tiskam,dišem i sl.Nisam se masirala ničim u trudnoći.

----------


## milamit

> A koliko tjedana prije poroda si se masirala?
> Vidim na Weledinom ulju da je preporuka od 34. tjedna (što znači da moram početi u roku keks  :shock: ).



Počela sam negdje od 32. tjedna, ali moram još nešto reći. Moja djevojčica nije htjela van, sa svakim trudom bi je istisnula, glava izašla napola i natrag se povlačila unutra i to je tak trajalo punih sat vremena, a onda sam zadnjim snagama uspjela je istisnuti do kraja. I još se dan danas znam pitati kako sam uspjela bez da sam pukla.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Leta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A koliko tjedana prije poroda si se masirala?
> Vidim na Weledinom ulju da je preporuka od 34. tjedna (što znači da moram početi u roku keks  :shock: ).
> 
> 
> 
> Počela sam negdje od 32. tjedna, ali moram još nešto reći. Moja djevojčica nije htjela van, sa svakim trudom bi je istisnula, glava izašla napola i natrag se povlačila unutra i to je tak trajalo punih sat vremena, a onda sam zadnjim snagama uspjela je istisnuti do kraja. I još se dan danas znam pitati kako sam uspjela bez da sam pukla.


pa upravo zato što je bilo postepeno, dala si dovoljno vremena tkivu da se rastegne  :Wink: .
ono što zapravo nije baš normalno je inzistiranje da se izgon dogodi u par trudova i to još u ležećem položaju, s koljenima na prsima, jer to je položaj u kojem je em međica najnapetija i najlakše puca, em je kontra gravitacije pa se beba teže spušta.

----------


## mina30

Meni se cini da ta masaza nije bas laka kad imas ogromnu trbusinu, mislim da ce MM to raditi ako ja ne budem mogla, ne znam sta bi tu mogla biti gnjusno :? , pa uostalom nije mu prvi put da to vidi

----------


## She Devil

Rodila sam dvije cure. Prva je bila teška 3350g, a druga 3750g.  Nisam bil arezana niti pukla niti prvi niti drugi put (no, dobro, prvi put sam imala dva unutarnja šava, ali dan nakon poroda sam sjedila "turski" tako da to nije bilo ništa).
Obje cure sam rodila u vodi. To je povoljan faktor, pretostavljam. Rodila sam ih u poluležećem položaju, ali sam čučala sve do izgona.
Nisam forsirala tiskanje, a niti babice. Kada mi je rekla neka se suspregnem od tiskanja,a meni s ebaš tiskalo, imala sam jak poriv, rekla sam joj to i ona rekla da radim što me tijelo pita  :D 
Druga stvar, čitala sam na netu, ne mogu se sjetiti, točno, gdje   :Sad:  , o kontroliranom tiskanju gdje sam pokupila informaciji da kada se odjeti snažno pečenje međice, treba se suspregnuti od tiskanja. To sam primjenila kod drugog poroda.
Ja sam to i učinila.Opet, naglašavam, zahvaljujući primalji koja je, u biti, samo gledala kako rađam i prihvatila je bebu kada je "isplivala".
isto tako, nisam disala kako su nas učili na tečaju, ni prvi ni drugi put već sam disala "trbuhom" što sam više mogla. Par jačih stezanja sam ubrzala i disala plućima, ali nisam "dahtala", tj disala kao "psić", kako su nam govorili na tečaju . Pokušala sam jednom, n ataj način, prodisati trud, pa sam imala osjećaj da ću hiperventilirati i ozgubiti svijest (sve mi se zacrnilo).
Obaporoda sam bila puna povjerenja, prvenstveno u svoju djecu, da znaju kako se treba roditi, i da znaju što rade   :Smile:   (oba poroda sam razgovarala s njima i bodrila ih. Crazy?! Ne znam)   :Wink:  ,u sebe i svoje tijelo i u babice. Imala sam tu sreću da su , obje, bile savršene i upoznate s alternativnim načinima rađanja   :Love:   :Heart:  . 
Ginekolog me, samo, pregledao, prije i nakon poroda. I, sa strane, je promatrao tijek poroda.

----------


## mikka

she devil, gdje si rađala?

mene su u merkuru, zg, izrezali bez pitanja, sa sve onim "tiskaj sad jako" pa je u 2 truda izašo mali, 4180 g. šivalo me 20 minuta. osim epi, popucao i cerviks. jako sam razočarana porodom, a trudnoća mi je bila super. nisam mogla sjediti, ni hodati, nešto više od mjesec dana. ja htjela u vodi, ali u glavnom gradu-nemaju.

----------


## Felix

u potpisu joj pise rijeka, dakle vjerojatno je radjala u rijeci.

a ovo za merkur nije cudno, ne sjecam se da je dosad na forumu bila ijedna prvorotka koja je rodila u merkuru i koja nije rezana. navodno je jedan od doktora s merkura izjavio da "99% zena treba epiziotomiju"  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lane

Ja se nisam masirala,samo sam radila kegelove vježbe.Rodila na SD,slučajno sam došla u ruke odličnoj babici koja me je vodila kroz disanje,trudove i masirala.U jednom trenutku je dr. rekao da reže,ona nije htjela,nego mi nije dala da u onom najneizdržljivijem trenutku kada glavica već viri,tišćem nego sam morala duboko disati i rodila sam bez epiziotomije,samo jedan šavić na sluznici.Cura 3700 kg,49cm.Hvala babici....

----------


## elie

sjetila sam se kako sam citala ovu temu kad sam jucer na tecaju u domu zdravlja cula reklamu za epiziotomiju ("ne boli, jako je korisna, olaksava porodjaj, izbjegne se nastanak stres inkontinencije i sprecava se spontano pucanje koje je jako nezgodno jer ravni rez bolje zarasta" - ovo sam si pisala da mogu doslovno prenijeti)   :Evil or Very Mad:  

nakon svega sto sam cula, jos sam uvjerenija u to da se trebam probati izboriti za sto prirodniji porod (a cula sam i 'reklamu' za klizmu jer se inace "beba moze zarazit"   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

mislim, nisam ja ni ocekivala neku turbo korisnu i naprednu pricu, ali tako mi je nekako tuzno kad krene edukacija koja je tako nekako zastarjela...

----------


## lejla

Nisam rezana. Pukla na zalost:
1 porod: 2 unutrasnja konca. Pukla svojom krivicom jer u momentu tuskanja nisam cula babicu kad mi je rekla da stanem - MM morao napomenuti.

2 porod: 1 unutrasnji konac. Pukla silom prilika jer sam imala turbo kontrakcije materice. Svo vrijeme nisam tiskala.

Ja smatram da je neinducirani porod jako bitan za ne pucanje. Znaci nema nikakvih hemikalija, busenja vodenjaka i sl. Prirodno i lagalo.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> sjetila sam se kako sam citala ovu temu kad sam jucer na tecaju u domu zdravlja cula reklamu za epiziotomiju ("ne boli, jako je korisna, olaksava porodjaj, izbjegne se nastanak stres inkontinencije i sprecava se spontano pucanje koje je jako nezgodno jer ravni rez bolje zarasta" - ovo sam si pisala da mogu doslovno prenijeti)   
> 
> nakon svega sto sam cula, jos sam uvjerenija u to da se trebam probati izboriti za sto prirodniji porod (a cula sam i 'reklamu' za klizmu jer se inace "beba moze zarazit"   )
> 
> mislim, nisam ja ni ocekivala neku turbo korisnu i naprednu pricu, ali tako mi je nekako tuzno kad krene edukacija koja je tako nekako zastarjela...


elie, o kojem DZ-u točno se radi?

----------


## elie

*mamma Juanita*, saljem ti info na pp

----------


## TinnaZ

[quote="mamma Juanita"]


> ne boli, jako je korisna, olaksava porodjaj, izbjegne se nastanak stres inkontinencije i sprecava se spontano pucanje koje je jako nezgodno jer ravni rez bolje zarasta" - ovo sam si pisala da mogu doslovno prenijeti)


ne boli   :Laughing:  , a i ostane ti sićušna ožiljčina koja te po mogućnosti podsjeti svaki puta kad se mijenja vrijeme   :Laughing:   sve same blagodati jedna do druge. I "lakše" zarasta od prirodnog pucanja, sigurno mi je od tog lakog zarastanja jedno 4 puta duže trebalo da se oporavim nego u drugom porodu gdje sam imala rupturu.
Koji DZ je u pitanju ?

----------


## Felix

nije bitno koji dz - pa gdje to nema? mi smo bili na tecaju (zbog potvrde za mm-a, zlu ne trebalo ako zavrsimo na sv.duhu) kod nehajske, patronazna je bila odlicna, dojenje sve super, ali doktorica iz vinogradske... majko mila.   :Rolling Eyes:  mm me drzao da ne skocim kroz prozor od muke. sve trudnice su bile zelene u licu (a bome i partneri) nakon sto im je ispricala kako je aktivno vodjenje poroda super.

----------


## elie

Felix, mozda smo naletile istoj ekipi  

s time da je dio posvecen dojenju (drugi dan) bio super i na njega nisam imala primjedbi. na predavanju doktorice, koje je bilo nakon, nisam ostala, jednostavno nisam bila u stanju, ali navodno je bilo ok. dakle, problem je bio u prvom danu, o kojem sam vam pisala, tj. u dijelu kad je patronazna pricala o porodu.[/b]

----------


## Felix

onda to nije to.

----------


## Ana :-)

Ja od danas počinjem sa tom masažom, već je par dana odgađam ali stvarno moram početi   :Embarassed:  .
Mene jedino muči to da me u bolnici neće poslušati kad budem rekla da ne želim da me se reže.
Imam osjećaj da će oni epi svejedno napraviti  :/

----------


## mamma Juanita

pa reci im da ne dozvoljavaš i gotovo, pa neće  :Smile: .

----------


## TinnaZ

zavisi na koji način kažeš ... ako kažeš izričito da ne daješ pristanak za epi, ili ne želiš da te režu čak i ako to znači da ćeš malo puknuti ili nešto u sličnom tonu; onda vjerojatno neće. Ili recimo da ne daješ unaprijed pristanak za epi, nego da ćeš ga dati po potrebi itd. (to opet povlači da ne daješ niti na onoj šugavoj izjavi pristanak ili staviš napomenu u tom stilu).
Ako kažeš da bi izbjegla epi ako je moguće, ili da moliš da te ne režu ... vjerojatno ćeš je ipak dobiti.
Ako kužiš kaj hoćemo reći.

----------


## Ana :-)

Ja sam im mislila reći da me režu ako vide da je stvarno to potrebno, ali to će vjerovatno dovesti do ovoga  :/ ;



> Ako kažeš da bi izbjegla epi ako je moguće, ili da moliš da te ne režu ... vjerojatno ćeš je ipak dobiti

----------


## martinaP

Ja sam lijepo pristojno rekla da ne želim da me režu, ako i popucam da je na moju odgovornost. I primalje rekle: "Dobro, ako tako želite".

Na kraju sam imala 3-4 površinska šava, istu večer sam sjedila. 

S tim da ja uopće nisam radila masažu, bilo me strah zbog infekcija (cijelu trudnoću sam imala problema s bakterijama).

----------


## TinnaZ

e pa da, ovo je bitno



> Ja sam lijepo pristojno rekla da ne želim da me režu, ako i popucam da je *na moju odgovornost.* I primalje rekle: "Dobro, ako tako želite".
> Na kraju sam imala 3-4 površinska šava, istu večer sam sjedila. 
> S tim da ja uopće nisam radila masažu, bilo me strah zbog infekcija (cijelu trudnoću sam imala problema s bakterijama).


Ili ako kažeš da si svjesna da tada možeš popucati, ali ipak želiš da te ne režu i slične razne druge varijacije.

----------


## Ana :-)

Cijelu večer studiram po netu i definitivno sam odlučila da ne želim da me režu. 
Tako da ću im reći u rodilištu neka me puste da popucam, ali epi *nikako*.

Da li se ja nakon nekog vremena (ako popucam) mogu dolje mazati sa onom masti protiv ožiljaka?

----------


## TinnaZ

tamo gdje sam popucala ne mogu pronaći ožiljak, a onaj od epiziotomije se vidi i osjeti da ga se ne može fulati (ipak je tada rezan mišić).
Inače, ja sam jako popucala (barem prema ljutoj reakciji liječnice), iako je moj subjektivni dojam da to nije bilo niti pola od posljedica i teškog oporavka kakvog sam imala kod epi.

----------


## Ana :-)

Ali ne razumijem zašto doktore ljuti ako ne želimo da nas se reže  :? .
Pa to je naše pravo!

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Pa to je naše pravo!


mnoge baš to i ljuti.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Ali ne razumijem zašto doktore ljuti ako ne želimo da nas se reže  :? .
> Pa to je naše pravo!


 ne ljuti sve, oni koji su inače razumni i pristupačni, normalno prihvaćaju sva prava i stavove rodilja, objasne, razgovaraju... Ali tako je u svim profesijama, imaš ljudi čije bi usluge koristila i onih kojima ne bi išla niti pod razno.

----------


## mina30

> Evo za ubuduće:
> "Kako se sama masaža radi?
> Sa puna 34 tjedna, svakoga dana zauzmite polusjedeći položaj, kao da rađate. Nastojte da ste opušteni. U početku koristite ogledalo kako biste se upoznali sa međicom. Prije masaže svakako skratite nokte. Možete koristiti ulje kako bi dodatno omekšali međicu ali i svoje prste.
> Stavite palce u vaginu koliko možete i širite međicu na stranu i dolje prema rektumu, sve dok ne osjetite peckanje.Zadržite tako dok peckanje ne prestane i masirajte dalje gore dolje.Za vrijeme masaže neka Vam palci budu kao udice koje će vući tkivo prema gore kao što će to raditi glavice bebe. I na kraju masirajte tkivo između palca i kažiprsta, oko minute."
> 
> Ja sam počela 4 tjedna prije termina, isprva je bilo jako neugodno i peče, no svakog dana se osjeti napredak (tkivo je rastezljivije i manje peče). Sad je mali problem jer mi se trbuh spustio i teško je dokučiti.
>  :/


Ja sam si ovo uredno kopirala i sacuvala kad ce mi trebati i sad kad bi trebala poceti s tom masazom nije mi bas sve jasno. 
Npr: koje će *vući tkivo prema gore* kao što će to raditi glavice bebe
i  *između palca i kažiprsta*
kakav sad kaziprst, ako su mi unutra vec dva palca?
Moze li mi netko to detaljnije objasniti, pliz ili staviti neki link sa detaljnim objasnjenjem?

----------


## ornela_m

> ...
> Moze li mi netko to detaljnije objasniti, pliz ili staviti neki link sa detaljnim objasnjenjem?


Ja imam kratak opis masaze koji sam dobila na trudnickom tecaju. Tekst je na engleskom jeziku. Ako zelis mogu ti poslati kopiju mailom, javi se na pp.

----------


## TinnaZ

nemoj se baš previše oko toga uzbuđivati, ima negdje stav da ta masaža možda i nije presudna, odnosno da pomaže djelomično ali da su presudnije druge stvari (položaj, ne nalijeganje na trbuh, polaganiji porod bez dripa, itd), mislim da na www.udrugaprimalja.hr (nisam sigurna)

----------


## TinnaZ

hoću reći radi masažu, ali ne sekiraj se i nemoj misliti da je to presudno

----------


## MGrubi

i traži tople obloge za vrijeme otvaranja   :Wink:

----------


## fegusti

Naišla sam na jedan forum gdje se raspravljalo o epiziotomiji. Stavovi su i za i protiv uz odgovarajuće argumente. Meni najdraži argument protiv je: ”…zamisli rupcic od tkanine, ako ga uhvatis za 2 kraja i vuces, tesko ce puci, ako ga zarezes po sredini i onda vuces: drappp: slicna je prica s ljudskim tkivom: rez potencira daljnje pucanje…” Ima i razlog za: “…nije točno da je manja šteta ako tkivo samo puca pa se onda krpa nego šivanje epiziotomije - kada popuca sfinkter anusa žena može ostati zauvijek inkontinentna…” Meni se desilo upravo ovo drugo i to unatoč postraničnoj epiziotomiji. Beba je bila velika i krenula čelom i rukom. Pukli mi rektum i analni sfinkter. Još me nakon svega zadesila retencija mokraće. Morali me prazniti kateterom 4 dana. Veselju nije bilo kraja. Bilo je to prije mjesec i pol. Srećom, nisam ostala inkontinentna. Dobro su me zašili pa šavovi uredno zarastaju. Bolova više nema. Tek sam neki dan saznala da je međica prevažan skup mišića koji podržava maternicu i sprječava ispadanje spolnih organa i utrobe. Žene drage, ne preostaje vam drugo nego da vjerujete svom tijelu i pri porodu se pokušate usredotočiti na ono što se zbiva u vama a ne oko vas.

----------


## studeni

najveći je problem u ležećem položaju, bilo da je sa ili bez epi. treba bit uspravno tijelo, znanost je to davno dokazala, još samo da uđe u praksu.
glupo mi je bit za ili protiv epiziotomije. to je zahvat koji ima medicinske indikacije i tako ga treba gledat. nitko ne bi trebao rutinski dobit epiziotomiju   :Sad:

----------

studeni ,draga, tako je tocno to sto pricas, al bojim se da ce proc jos dosta vremena da okrenemo "vodu na svoj mlin"

----------


## Luna Rocco

Kao pokretačica teme, želim ovdje napisati svoje iskustvo: doslovce sam im zabranila da me režu, rekla da preuzimam odgovornost za pucanje i do Zanzibara ako treba, imala sam divnu babicu koja mi je netom prije izgona masirala međicu (nisam radila perinealnu doma tijekom trudnoće, bila sam prelijena) i u 10 minuta rodila sam sina 3500 g i 50 cm bez epiziotomije. Pukla jedva primjetno (dva minijaturna šava, 2 sata nakon poroda sjedila sam po turski i sve je bilo bezbolno).

Najtoplije preporuke za porod bez epiziotomije!

----------


## TinnaZ

ja pukla - ali svejedno najtoplije preporuke za porod bez epiziotomije, radije bih ponovo to nego epi

----------


## Felix

ima jos jedna stvar, koju znam iz svog iskustva. da sam rodila kod nas, garant bi me rezali, u to uopce ne sumnjam, i to dosta. ovako sam pukla, ali ovako - jedan sav na ovu stranu, jedan na onu, dva sava tu, itd. dakle, medjica se rasirila na vise strana pomalo, i pukla je samo koza i tkivo. da su me rezali, rezali bi samo  na jednu stranu, prerezali bi i misic - ma fala lijepa. ovako popucala sam 8 sati nakon poroda sjedila a za tjedan dana se nisam ni sjecala savova.

----------


## samaritanka

U bolnici gdje sam ja rodila, smatraju da je pucanje bolje od rezanja i pošto to zastupa voditelj odjela svi tako rade...nema rezanja. On to zastupa već 20 godina.

----------


## Iva

Andrea Robertson kaže da masiranje međice prilikom izgona i nije baš poželjno jer se zbog pritiska može popucati. Najbolje je ništa ne dirati i pustiti mišiće da se sami rašire


http://www.birthinternational.com/di...es/000473.html

----------


## minići

Kakva mi je bila međica prvi put, ne znam. Ali počela sam pucati prije nego sam počela tiskati. Ručica je bila uz glavu i razderala poprilično i duboko. Babice su nastojale ne urezati ali su počeli slabiti otkucaji pa su ipak morale. Šavi su mi se rašili i dugo je zacjeljivalo a ostao mi je grozan debeo ožiljak. Drugi put je i ožiljak počeo pucati prije nego je glavica prilegla tako da ni tada nisam imala više sreće. I tada su mi se ponti rašili, zapravo prvo duboko urezali u tkivo, onda zagnojili i sve se rašilo tako da dugo, dugo nisam mogla ni sjesti ( uz hemoroide koji su bili kao šaka). Užasno, ali mislim da mi ni treći put ne gine epis.

----------


## Yuna

ni meni nije bas skroz jasan taj opis masaze...
pokusala sam ali ne znam jel to to...uh moram odrezat te nokte, stvarno smetaju-kad je za visi cilj onda su iz zrtvovati bar tih mjesec,dva.hehe

----------


## frenki26

> ni meni nije bas skroz jasan taj opis masaze...


Evo kako sam ja to interpretirala: dakle u plusjedećem si položaju, staviš palce u vaginu, malo ih saviješ da budu kao kukice i rastežeš koliko ide... što se tiče kažiprsta, on ostaje izvan vagine tako da ga spojiš s palcem tako da međica bude između kažiprsta i palca i masiraš... ako si me shvatila (i ako sam ja dobro shvatila)..
Ja sam se masirala zadnjih mjesec dana, doduše nikada nisam mogla oba palca ugurati odjednom jednostavno sam imala prevelik trbuh i nisam mogla dosegnuti   :Laughing:  ... Nije pomoglo, babica mi je postavila dijagnozu da je "jako tvrdo" čim mi je opipala međicu, morali su rezati, pa onda još malo rezati, pa još malo,  :Crying or Very sad:   ali moram priznati da su me lijepo zakrpali i da nemam nikakvih horor posljedica...

----------


## Yuna

A jel siris sto vise mozes ili samo vuces prema gore ili i jedno idrugo...imam jos koji tjedan pa cu onda poceti s tim.

----------


## frenki26

malo kasnim, sorry. Odgovor- rastežem na sve strane, u svim smjerovima, da osjetim peckanje ali ne da jako boli... Sretno   :Smile:

----------


## rea

Budući da sam u više pisanih izvora pročitala da položaj kod poroda ima utjecaj na veće ili manje pucanje međice-zanima me da li se iti jedna trudnica kod nas uspjela u kojem od naših rodilišta izboriti za to da ne rodi u položaju na leđima? Pri tom ne mislim na porod u vodi ili na stolčiću već uobičajeno ,na krevetu. 
Osobno me užasava pomisao da me prilijepe za krevet na par sati opravdavajući to CTG-om(imam koma kičmu i ležanje par sati na leđima bi mi izazvalo grozne bolove),a i nekako mi se čini da bih voljela biti okrenuta na bok,ili čak klečati nagnuta naprijed pri porodu.

Jedna možda malo neukusna usporedba,ali kad smo na WC-u,i moramo kod velike nuždice malo stinuti da bi istisnuli nitko od nas se ne naginje  prema unazad u poluležeći stav nego prema naprijed jer je tako lakše.Čini mi se da je i sa porodom slično.

Kako se izboriti da se mogu okreniti na bok?Toliko me zbog tih stvari hvata panika da sam već cvilila mužu da ja neću u bolnicu,da ću ostat doma pa što bude-naravno da je lagano friknuo zbog tog.A u Austriju zbog financ. razloga mi nije moguće otići,tako da mi ostaju naša rodilišta.

----------


## TinnaZ

možeš u Varaždinu, imaju krevete koji se dižu u polusjedeći položaj, možeš biti cijelo vrijeme na boku itd, a kod samog poroda se isto sigurno možeš dogovoriti s primaljom ako nećeš da ti digne krevet u polusjedeći da se onda barem parodiš na boku (ali uz prethodni dogovor), po standardu ti to neće ponuditi.

Naravno, možeš i na stolčić.

----------


## TinnaZ

osim toga ako je jedna trudnica kao indikaciju za epiduralnu dobila od liječnika oftamologa nekakvu potvrdu (neki problemi sa dioptrijom), onda sigurno možeš i od svog liječnika ortopeda dobiti isto to da ne možeš ležati trudna na leđima jer ne možeš to niti dok nisi trudna   :Smile:  

Ali inače, napredovali smo već do te granice da te ne prisiljavaju skoro nigdje da tijekom trudova budeš na leđima, tu i tamo još vežu rodilje za krevet kod izgona, ali valjda ćemo i to uskoro prevazići, u nadi je spas ... 
 :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

ja ti preporučujem stolčić, polusjedeći položaj baš i nije dobar jer, sjediš na kostima trtice koji se moraju slobodno pomaknuti da bi beba neometano prošla 
kod stolčića je trtica slobodna, tijelo nagneš lagano prema naprijed i kičma je oslobođena tereta

----------


## studeni

Varaždin ima stolčić i to treba iskoristit. Ni jedna žena ne bi trebala u normalnom porodu bit polegnuta na leđa.

----------


## jenny

mojoj malenoj je srce palo u depresiju i bilo je hitno,pa su me rezali-imala je 2200g.zbog nje sam rezana,nije imala snage,u pitanju je bio IUGR,bila je slaba i pothranjena.rodjena u 41. tjednu.

ne znam bi li se usudila traziti da me ne rezu-sta ako bi time bio otezan porod i nesto krene krivo...ako misle rezati,neka rezu,za svaki slucaj.

citala sam da to gotovo uvijek rade kod jako malih beba i jako velikih.

ne znam,mozda nisam dosta educirana o tome.

----------


## TinnaZ

pa tražiš da te ne režu dok god je sve u redu, ja sam tražila da probamo porod bez indukcije dok god je sve u redu, kad je porod počeo, tražila sam opet bez dripa dok god je sve u redu, pa bez epi dok god je sve u redu (na kraju sam puklla jer je beba bila 4550gr. ali puuno sam se lakše oporavila nego poslije prve epiziotomije) ...  a i to se moglo predvidjeti (postoje načini da se sazna koliko je beba velika, međutim kod mene se ispostavilo da bolje da se nije znalo jer sam ovako imala najnormalniji relativno lagan porod, a onako bi i jedna od opcija bila i carski, ako ništa velika vjerojatnost za hitni carski da sam dala da mi rade indukciju na tako veliku bebu).

----------


## Karlova_mama

nisu me rezali , a pukla sam vrlo malo, imala sam svega 1 sav! nista. dva sata nakon poroda ustala sam i otisla se istusirati. mislim da mi je puno pomogla setnja tijekom cjele trudnoce. setala sam, po 2-3 puta dnevno. kazu doktori da je to jako bitno i da pomaze. a pritom je bitno i da li ste elasticne. ja sam mislila da ce me morati sjeci jer sam bila mrsavica na kvadrat, ali eto hvala bogu nisu.

----------


## we&baby

evo zeljela bih ovdje napisati da sam jako ponosna sta nisam pukla. od pocetka govorili su da je beba velika, i bila je. mene je to jako plasilo pa sam oko 33-34 tj pocela sa per. masazom. toga sam se uhvatila bas pravo "štreberski" i nedaj boze koji dan preskocila (naprotiv nekad i 2 puta uradila).

mislim da masazu treba raditi bas ciljano i "kako treba" i tada ja to niti ne bih nazvala masazom vec "neugodnim natezanjem/rastezanjem" jer, sta vrijedi bez veze mazuckati samo. koza/tkivo koje se rasteze reagira tako da se "stanice umnozavaju" i podrucje zaista prosiruje. tkivo je elasticno.

upotrebljavala sam kombinaciju weledino ulje sa bademovim. mijenjala jednom jedno,pa drugo. nisam mogla u sjedecem polozaju (zbog big-trbuha  :Grin:  ) pa mi je lakse bilo sjesti samo trticom na rub kreveta, pa tako masirati medicu. masaza je valjana ako je neugodna ("bolna") 

to je moje iskustvo i mislim da mi je pomoglo. masirajte se. nemoze odmoci. samo pomoci....nemam niti sava, niti ranice..i pola h nakon poroda sjedila sam u turskom sjedu na krevetu.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Čitam vas sve po redu...malo  sam  :shock: , malo   :Grin:  ...ali najbolje od svega je što vas u požeškoj bolnici nitko ništa ne pita...kakva masaža, topli oblozi???...šuti i rađaj...žalosno...

----------


## Felix

dok god zene koje tamo dolaze rade upravo to - sute, trpe i radjaju, nece se mijenjati njihov stav. zasto bi? tek kad im pocnu dolaziti rodilje sa jasnim stavom sto zele i znanjem o pravima koja imaju, situacija ce se poceti lagano mijenjati.

imas svoja zakonom garantirana prava. oni ti ih ne mogu oduzeti. hoces li sutjeti i trpiti, ili reci sto zelis i ne dati se pokolebati, tvoja je odluka  :Wink:

----------


## tamarakm

Čitam o tome kako primalje masiraju međicu, ohrabruju, stavljaju obloge, itd. Mene su prije 2 godine u Vinogradskoj došle par puta pogledati u 4,5 sati što sam bila u rađaoni (muž je bio samnom i stalno masirao leđa - to smo saznali na tečaju u poliklinici Vili) i bile tu kod poroda i kad je trebalo rezati (bez pitanja). Doktor mi je nalegao na trbuh i dijete je izašlo u 3,4 tiskanja. Tad mi se činilo da je to ok jer za drugo nisam znala. Poslije se ispostavilo da je beba imala krvarenje u glavici, što može biti posljedica prenaglog izlaska glavice. Ne kužim, ako oni sve to znaju, da tako ne treba, milsim na nalijeganje na trbuh i jako tiskanje pri izgonu, zašto to tako rade?
naivka

----------


## MGrubi

da ubrzaju, da te se prije riješe, kao i svi ostali rutinski postupci : drip, rezanje ...

----------


## mikka

da. ne da se njima cekati da ti rodis (znas onu izreku kad treba pozuriti "aj rodi vise!!"), kad si oni mogu isfurat da to bude gotovo za par min, pa nazad u kantinu na cugu i flert.

----------


## tibica

Ja nisam masirala međicu, ali sam do kraja trudnoće bila seksualno i fizički aktivna (mislim da sam zbog toga i rodila ranije) i osim toga sam rodila u vodi. Nisam popucala iako mi je bio prvi porod. Ne znam što mi je točno pomoglo, ali mislim da je kombinacija vode koja omekšava međicu, pažnja primalje na porodu, trajanje samog poroda (bez dripa) i aktivnost kroz cijelu trudnoću bila dobitna kombinacija za mene.

----------

